# flowmaster 44's



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

I am looking at changing my centre mufflers on my twin 3" system as it is to loud
I am looking at the flowmaster 44 series
wanted to see if anyone has used these mufflers 
do they drone as the currant system has no drone
I have spoke to a exhaust shop that builds good systems and he recommends changing the rear muffler to a bigger one but at $395 for one resy it is pricey
and feedback on these would be good


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

NJ uses those, and he converted devil into them not too long ago! I'm sure they will both post up here about theyre opinions soon!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Put it in a search section of this forum- NJ made many sound clips of his 44's.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

raspantienator said:


> Put it in a search section of this forum- NJ made many sound clips of his 44's.


yeah I have seen them but doesn't tell me if they drone or not
and will it quieten my current system down


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey all..No drone at all for the Flowmaster Super 44 series... Actually 55mph and over it actually purrs like a ***** cat it gets quiet...From 0-55mph it sounds really nice..I highly recommend them... I deleted the resonator with straight pipes as well...and Kept the factory exhaust tips...Tomorrow I plan on taking her out for one final ride.. and a little thrashing.... Let me know if you need anything else...Oh, I paid $78.00 a piece for the mufflers....Put them on...you wont be disspointed....trust me....:cheers


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> Hey all..No drone at all for the Flowmaster Super 44 series... Actually 55mph and over it actually purrs like a ***** cat it gets quiet...From 0-55mph it sounds really nice..I highly recommend them... I deleted the resonator with straight pipes as well...and Kept the factory exhaust tips...Tomorrow I plan on taking her out for one final ride.. and a little thrashing.... Let me know if you need anything else...Oh, I paid $78.00 a piece for the mufflers....Put them on...you wont be disspointed....trust me....:cheers


do you think they will quieten my system down at all because that is the reason 
I am changing mufflers
I am happy with my current system but since i put my cam in it is loud and I dont want to get done by the police 
the cops are getting real strict over here now and there is new hoon laws and [email protected]


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

If your trying to quiet them down, I would go with the Corsa Touring system not sport...The Super 44s made my kinda stock GTO rumble!!!!! The super 44s are not quiet...


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> If your trying to quiet them down, I would go with the Corsa Touring system not sport...The Super 44s made my kinda stock GTO rumble!!!!! The super 44s are not quiet...


:agree I have the super 44's as well thanx to Nj and replaced the resonator w/ an x-pipe. Car sounds awesome now, gets lots of compliments as I drive around. As Nj said, there is no drone whatsoever and actually gets quiet at highway speeds. BTW, which cam did you go w/? I'm looking to get one pretty soon and just starting to get opinions as to which one would be best. :cheers


----------



## Ronin GTO (May 28, 2008)

My question is what do you have now? You say you have a "Twin 3" system" but what exactly does that mean? I ask because it makes a difference as to whether the Super 44's will quiet down your exhaust or not. I have 44's with an H-pipe and they are louder than stock, but I have heard many who are running straight pipes and it's pretty damn loud. 

If you want my opinion then yes, I would recommend them. I love the way they sound. Will they quiet down your system? I don't know. :cool


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Devils3023 said:


> :agree I have the super 44's as well thanx to Nj and replaced the resonator w/ an x-pipe. Car sounds awesome now, gets lots of compliments as I drive around. As Nj said, there is no drone whatsoever and actually gets quiet at highway speeds. BTW, which cam did you go w/? I'm looking to get one pretty soon and just starting to get opinions as to which one would be best. :cheers



my cam is 222/224 112LSA
and its a LS1
wishing i went bigger now
other mods are in my sig


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ronin GTO said:


> My question is what do you have now? You say you have a "Twin 3" system" but what exactly does that mean? I ask because it makes a difference as to whether the Super 44's will quiet down your exhaust or not. I have 44's with an H-pipe and they are louder than stock, but I have heard many who are running straight pipes and it's pretty damn loud.
> 
> If you want my opinion then yes, I would recommend them. I love the way they sound. Will they quiet down your system? I don't know. :cool


my current system is a X force I didn't mention brands as I don't think use have X force system over there
it has a kiss merge into 2 straight through mufflers and a a rear resy
I added a pic so you can see what it looks like


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea, the wife just told me she is gonna buy me the Flomaster Super 44s for my new truck along with turning the keys in the front end up so the truck will level out..:willy: I'll never change..Tonneu cover and weather tech floor mats are ordered as well....mmm CAI? Programmer? My GM aftermarket wheels that they are puttin on the new ride are 22" chrome....Yea baby big daddy will be pimpin':lol:


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

How do they compare to the Loudmouth 2's?

I'm looking for borderline obnoxious.....

I'm looking for loud deep grumble but no drone.

Thanks


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

0-55mph they sound pretty darn throaty...when you stomp on her she sounds like a Nascar Stock Car....55 and over...no drone at all..just a purr.... That is why Im gonna put one on my new ride!!!!!:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Alansr, I think the SLP LM1 is louder than LM2. PDQ GTO has then on his, he can tell ya for sure. :cool


----------



## Ronin GTO (May 28, 2008)

vxssls1 said:


> my current system is a X force I didn't mention brands as I don't think use have X force system over there
> it has a kiss merge into 2 straight through mufflers and a a rear resy
> I added a pic so you can see what it looks like


Okay, I see what you are running now. Thanks for the pic. I'll have to be honest and say that I have not heard of that system, nor have I heard how it sounds so it will be a bit difficult to say if the Flowmasters will make your system any quieter.

What I can tell you is the Super 44's are dual-chambered, so they will give you a nice, rich, deep sound but will be tamer than a single-chambered or straight through muffler. My recommendation would be to check out YouTube and listen to some sound clips of other '04's that have the Super 44's on them. Since you know what your system sounds like yourself, that would be the best way to determine if there would be any noticeable difference.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ronin GTO said:


> Okay, I see what you are running now. Thanks for the pic. I'll have to be honest and say that I have not heard of that system, nor have I heard how it sounds so it will be a bit difficult to say if the Flowmasters will make your system any quieter.
> 
> What I can tell you is the Super 44's are dual-chambered, so they will give you a nice, rich, deep sound but will be tamer than a single-chambered or straight through muffler. My recommendation would be to check out YouTube and listen to some sound clips of other '04's that have the Super 44's on them. Since you know what your system sounds like yourself, that would be the best way to determine if there would be any noticeable difference.



I have looked on youtube but it id hard to tell 
as they are a 2 chamber muffler I am guessing they would be quieter then my straight through ones
I may just change the rear muffler to something bigger as I don't want to get the 44's and it is still loud
cheers


----------



## Ronin GTO (May 28, 2008)

vxssls1 said:


> I have looked on youtube but it id hard to tell
> as they are a 2 chamber muffler I am guessing they would be quieter then my straight through ones
> I may just change the rear muffler to something bigger as I don't want to get the 44's and it is still loud
> cheers


Fair enough. Good luck to you and, when you make you choice, please post up your results. :cheers


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ronin GTO said:


> Fair enough. Good luck to you and, when you make you choice, please post up your results. :cheers


will do 
dont know when I will get around to it at this point in time 
some of the reason I was looking at the 44's is they are cheap they 2 exhaust guys I have spoken to here have quoted me $350 and $395 for the rear muffler changed to a bigger one


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't have a video of my Super 44 setup yet, but here is a clip of my Super 40 setup w/H-Pipe.

http://gto.zftp.com/GTO2.wmv


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

are the super 40's quieter then the 44's
and has anyone compared these to straight through mufflers
are the 40's and 44's quieter then straight through mufflers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Straight through mufflers are always generally lounder...Super 40's are quiter than the Super 44s...There is also original 40 series was the loudest until the Super 44s came along....The super 44 is suppose to have better sound and better flow path than the original 40.. No drone from the 44s.

Now, I have been told by the muffler man and many that the other Super 40, 50 mufflers do have some drone and are quieter.. For performance and american muscle car sound go with the Super 44 series...

I had super 44s on the goat and it sounded awesome..I converted a couple guys on this forum to go with the 44s and they love 'em...

The Super 44 muffler case is smaller than the others in size as well.. They fit perfect in stock location under the goat...Muffler man added some pipe in area where stock muffler was due to them being smaller than stock...

My new ride the Sierra is gonna have the Original 40 series muffler put on, due to that is what sounds best on trucks according to the five star muffler man who has not let me down yet after doing over a dozen exhausts on several of my previous vehicles....Ex.'91 Dodge Ram Charger,'94 Dodge Dakota, '95 Dodge Ram 1500, 96 GMC Sierra, 98 Chevy Silverado, 99 Pontiac Formula, '01 Dodge Ram, 02 Dodge Dakota, 05 Chevy Silverado, 06 Pontiac GTO, and now '07 GMC Sierra....eh, I might be missing some..

Anyway, I like flowmaster!!:lol:


----------

